# Best whitening shampoo?



## MagicMelon (22 September 2006)

Anyone recommend the best shampoo for grey? Especially for yellowy tinged tails?


----------



## Zebedee (23 September 2006)

Hilton Herbs 'Ocean Magic' blue shampoo with a dash of good quality washing up liquid for the coat (RINSE WELL).
For yellowing tails if &amp; ONLY IF the yellowing is below the dock biological washing powder. If the yellowing is on the dock &amp; due to grease blue shampoo with washing up liquid &amp; hot water WELL RINSED.
(Sorry to shout, but need to make the point or everyone will shout at me!)
Not sure if she would approve of the methods but Simply Nutty has seen my 'white horse' turned out for county level showing &amp; can testify that the above does work!


----------



## RachelB (23 September 2006)

Yes, that Hilton blue shampoo is brill, I've used Dreamcoat on my grey and she comes out sparkly as well. And I have also had many good reports about using (very carefully) washing powder for yellow tails.


----------



## KatB (23 September 2006)

Soap flakes in hot water is great, make a soapy solution, top it up to make it warm, and slop on, or soak tails in it!! Makes coat really soft, is mild on their skin and seems to work well on both my coloured boys, one of which had a HUGE white tail.


----------



## Hattikins (23 September 2006)

Supreme blue shampoo is fantastic - never used anything better- u see a murky stained grey turn to a white grey as u apply the shampoo


----------



## Foxyfilly (23 September 2006)

washing up liquid!


----------



## parsley (23 September 2006)

When you have used shampoo etc, rinse through with net curtain whitener (I got mine from Tesco).  Leave on for a few mins and rinse off.  When you put it on it looks an alarming lilac colour and it does say on the packet not to rinse it, but generally we don't want starched horses and it only makes them sparkley white!


----------



## Laafet (23 September 2006)

If its for a tail the only way we keep our white tails white is with non biological washing liquid. It is cheap and better than anything else. So my horse really does have a persil white tail!!


----------



## dingle12 (23 September 2006)

persil washing up liquid better then anything


----------



## Janette (23 September 2006)

Cowboy Magic yellow stain remover - it's a blue gel.  The yellower the stain, the greener it goes, it's brilliant stuff.


----------



## Cobnut1 (24 September 2006)

I second Persil wash up liquid, the blue one...and also Clear Stcok shampoo is great and made for greys. Then Use cowboy magic conditioner to repel dirt, and keep tail tangle free


----------



## piebaldsparkle (25 September 2006)

Its not a whitening shampoo, but I have found the Bloom (blue bottle) cleans white tails better than anything else.  Tails sometimes still look slightly yellow when you rinse, but dry white &amp; sparkly. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





The pic with Sparks &amp; Indian was on a day she hadn't been bathed (hence flithy tail).


----------



## GatefieldHorses (17 October 2006)

Fairy liquid is the best ive ever used on greys. Use it on my coloured for county level shopwing and people always remark on how white he is.
Use soda crystals on the end of the tail, put a carrier bag on the end and wrap a tail bandage round it. Leave for 10-20 mins and u will have a tail whiter than white!


----------



## SirenaXVI (17 October 2006)

Without doubt QuicSilver - would not be without it (with four greys I really need it!)


----------

